# Ram 1600 Mhz sur Macbook pro mi 2010



## guillardmarc (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Suite à la lecture d'un article disant que on pouvait mettre de la ram 1600 Mhz dans les macbook pro 2011.

Je voulais savoir si c'est possible de mettre ce type de ram sur un macbook mi 2010?

Merci d'avance de vos réponces.


----------



## Ram Dam Area (21 Juillet 2012)

Macbook, ou Macbook Pro de 2010?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------

S'il s'agit d'un Macbook, ton bus est cadencé à 1066 mhz. Selon Apple, le maximum de mémoire accepté serait de 4 Go, dans la réalité, tu peux doubler ce chiffre. Donc, pour un Macbook mi 2010, tu peux mettre au maximum 2 x 4 Go de 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM.

Inutile de mettre de la mémoire avec une fréquence supérieure, car elle sera bridée par ton chipset qui ne saurait pas l'exploiter.


----------



## guillardmarc (21 Juillet 2012)

C'est un MacBook pro acheter mi 2010! C'est possible?


----------



## Ram Dam Area (21 Juillet 2012)

Idem. Ton bus est cadencé à 1066 MHz.


----------



## guillardmarc (22 Juillet 2012)

Ok! Merci!


----------



## insight (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permet d'upper ce topic car je viens de commander 16 Go de RAM dans l'optique de remplacer les 8 Go 1600MHz de RAM de mon futur Macbook Pro 2.6 Ghz i7. Je compte revendre les barrettes de RAM à un ami qui possède quant à lui un Macbook Pro 13 pouces de 2009 ou 2010, enfin dans les deux cas son Macbook Pro se limite au barrettes de RAM 1066MHz. C'est pourquoi je voulais avoir la confirmation que son Mac accepterait les 8 Go de RAM 1600 MHz (même si la fréquence sera bridée à 1066MHz) ?


----------



## Mathieu L (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je vais acheter un mbp 13" juin 2012, 2x2Go de RAM donc.
Je vais rapidement changer cela par 2x4Go Crucial.
Je pensais prendre le la 1600 MHz : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...mceu-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc12800-83056.html
Est ce utile ou il vaut mieux prendre de la 1333 / 1066 ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,



insight a dit:


> Je compte revendre les barrettes de RAM à un ami qui possède quant à lui un Macbook Pro 13 pouces de 2009 ou 2010,


Suggestion du jour : garde tes barrettes. En cas de planages de ta machine dans quelques semaines / mois, tu seras content de pouvoir remettre les barrettes d'origine pour vérifier si le problème vient des nouvelles barrettes.




Mathieu L a dit:


> Est ce utile ou il vaut mieux prendre de la 1333 / 1066 ?


Prend ce qui est recommandé pour ta machine (en utilisant le configurateur de Crucial).


----------



## insight (24 Novembre 2012)

Mais elles sont tout de même compatibles non ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Prend ce qui est recommandé pour ta machine (en utilisant le configurateur de Crucial).





insight a dit:


> Mais elles sont tout de même compatibles non ?



Ta machine a besoin de ça : 2 - 204-pin PC3-12800 (*1600* MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM

Prendre une fréquence plus faible devrait poser des problèmes.


----------



## insight (24 Novembre 2012)

Je voulais savoir si les barrettes 1600 MHz seront compatibles sur un MBP acceptant normalement que des barrettes 1066 MHz (est-ce qu'elles seront reconnues et utilisables malgré le bridage).


----------



## edd72 (24 Novembre 2012)

Oui.

Mais à moins que tu lui vendes 20, je conseillerai plutt à ton ami de prendre de la 1066MHz (avec un CL7!) plutôt que de la 1600MHz (sans doute avec un CL11).


----------



## insight (24 Novembre 2012)

Justement je comptais lui vendre 20 euros 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## david9000 (17 Janvier 2013)

salut moi je re up le sujet pour que vous me conseillez un model précis de barette Ram
j'ai déja une idée de crucials mais j'y connais rien je prefere qu'un experimenté mac me les montre, au moins je suis sur et pour le reste l'installation des barettes a pas l'air trop dur
j'ai 4 Go actuellement; mon ordi est : 

Macbook pro 2010, avril. C'est le MacbookPro5,3. 
Juste conseillez moi un modele de barette le plus récent et le plus performant meme si je sais que les 1600 Mhz ne passeront pas.

Voilà merci pour le coups de main si vous passez par là.


----------



## david9000 (17 Janvier 2013)

salut Crucial me propose en mise à jour recommandée ces 2 barettes :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=152A42BAA5CA7304


Le modèl vous semble correct ou je pourrais en avoir des plus performantes ? Et celles ci sont elles pleinement compatible avec mon Macbook pro Mi-2009, comme c'est un configurateur automatique je prefere vérifié auprès d'un etre humain lol jveux pas faire buggé la machine j'y connais trop rien pour me le permettre, j'ai le stress du néophyte.

(modele macbookpro : je me suis trompé dans le précédent post j'ai lu la discontinue date (2010) au lieu de la  intro date qui est mi 2009)


----------



## Sly54 (17 Janvier 2013)

Il n'y a pas de barrettes plus performantes (*). Il y a celles qui fonctionnent et celles qui font planter ta machine 

Prend les barrettes pour ta machine, selon les spécifications techniques indiquées (dans la doc', chez Crucial, par Apple, etc.)


(*) quelques machines acceptent des barrettes de fréquence plus rapide, MacBidouille avait fait un article il y a quelques mois. Pas sûr qu'à l'usage on remarque une différence notable.


----------



## macdebarc (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je remonte le post pour savoir s'il est aussi possible d'augmenter la mémoire de mon vieux mbp de 2007 (2.2GHz Inel core 2 Duo) qui commence à sentir le poids de ses années.
Il possède actuellement 4 Go de mémoire ce qui est, selon Apple, le maximum.
Avez- vous un avis définitif sur la question, histoire que je ne grille pas ma machine.

D'avance merci


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Il peut gérer 6 Go de RAM (donc 4+2).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Septembre 2013)

En pratique il est possible de mettre plus de 4 Go. Seulement 6 Go seront peut-être utilisables. Il me semble qu'il y a eu une mise à jour EFI pour gérer 8 Go.


----------

